# Best Places to Winter Down South?



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I will be living in southern IL when I retire in the not too distant future. Plan to head south once the water hardens up each year to train, run dogs and maybe even shoot a few ducks. Just interested in opinions about the best areas to consider for that kind of activity. Looking at anywhere from Texas to the Florida Panhandle. Any advice on locations where like-minded dog folk gather would be appreciated.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want good hunting stay out of the south its too dang warm and ice eaters some how are allowed to run 24/7 up north. Sure some people have a few good hunts or years but the migration has been weaker of late. TX LA Miss GA are places I can think of that have a great many good dog people during the winter months. Be warned competition can get pretty steep if your hoping to rack up wins during your stay.

One way to locate good locations is by checking out the well known older established trialers. As other pros and their associated communities tend to occur in relatively close proximity for obvious reasons.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

if you want to train GA is a good place to come but to shoot some ducks in your free time i would suggest TX or LA for training and hunting!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

We have no, No, ducks in Louisiana


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Barbados. St Maarten or St Croix are a close second.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Practice chanting SEC, SEC and then Roll Tide 
Think think South west Alabama. No gators , 14 retriever events a year, unlimited training opportunities and not bad waterfowl shoots. 
Say Cattle Ranch and Demopolis in the same sentence 
Just me and happy to be here 
Dk


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh another thing - while not retriever folks ( but never less good people) several Illinois and Indiana row croppers live here in the winter. People from off ( like you) are tolerated and welcome unless you are trying to change our way of doing 
Dk


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Dave
Thought you had gators there


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

No gators - maybe 50 miles south


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

.....guess those wer snakes as big as gators.

You're lucky.
Great place to live.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

I like the S Ga/ N Fl area. In fact looked at a place to purchase in Dec. 
for the 3.5 hr drive I just couldn't make it work 
Our area is nice and I like your area. 
Dk


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Dave, I live in SW Virginia right now and made the drive to Thomasville GA for a Derby last Year about this time to run my pup and just sorta check things out. i know what you are saying about competition. we were running against the three top derby dogs in the country at that trial. folks were very nice and there were lots of great properties for dog training and such. I have 55 acres in So. IL that i will be developing into dog training grounds which is about all I can handle so I will be bringing a travel trailer and "snowbirding". Met some other dog folk in the trailer park where i stayed last year that were there for the winter with their dogs. There are gators in those parts but the landowner i spoke with said the big lizards were asleep that time of year. Still . . . made me a little nervous. Thanks for the input, keep it coming.
]


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Gators are always a concern regardless of the season. Especially this year with the mild winter we've had. Dave is probably in the best dog training area in the state of Alabama. I'm further south than him. We have some nice training grounds, but could surely use more options. If I lived close to the Cattle Ranch, I'm afraid my wife would divorce me because she would never see me.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

We re fortunate to get to travel and see other places. 
There are many great dog locations and each has some unique feature 

The key point here is you don't have to own a bunch of property. While we have well developed training property it's just not that necessary. With the CR nearby it would take a long long time at $5 a dog per day to equal my investment 

Look on EE and check out the events. Bring your TT go to an event or two and look around 
Dk


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

just looked up the cattle ranch on google earth. my goodness what a place to run dogs! Demopolis is definitely on the list now and just 7 hours from so IL.


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Texas, Lousiana, or Mississippi for big time ducks. There are actually a fair number of ducks around the Demopolis area, however.

Johnny G


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

SW Alabama is the hunting and fishing playground of the state. 
Plenty of waterfowl deer and turkey in the area. 
Many of the camps here have been in the family for several generations . There are nice homes used a handful of times a year and mainly for the ball games, dove , deer (closes like February 4 below hwy 80), waterfowl and turkey hunts 
The average place is near 1500 acres 

The cr is 4300 acres state owned and dedicated to sporting dog events. It just happens the retrievers do most of the stuff there. Retrievers average near 2000 entries a yr at the CR 
Plenty of room here 
Dk


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Just curious where you're moving to in Southern Illinois. Lot's folks to train with down here until you head further south.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave Kress said:


> The cr is 4300 acres state owned and dedicated to sporting dog events. Dk


i thought that dude named bill who is always bitchin about grass and vehicles traveling roads at 17 miles per hour owned the state cattle ranch, and that we just bought it for him?


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Your sort of right John. However if the event groups all did their jobs then The management wouldn't have to act out

It's not the one guy- it's the same guys every year at every event that believe they really don't need any guidelines. Most folks are very appreciative to have a place to host events and train 
You know the ones 
Dk


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Serious Q: is RERUN south large enough to host a D/Q


Semi Serious Q : Do I have to wear an SEC hat when training in Alabama, I will be there later this spring and want to make sure not to make the neighbors angry or think that some new maintenance guy is roaming on the property


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Just don't wear a Franchione borsalino, Bon - that's too indicative of shady character that ordinarily resides with them down the road in Lee County.

Also, about the cosmpolitan training atmosphere in Demopolis, there's even appeal for British retriever trainers via Alabama's own White Cliffs of Dover, a/k/a "ecor blanc" or White Bluff over the Tombigbee.

MG


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I will second Dave's comments on the Cattle Ranch. Wish I lived closer. If you have a camper there is a very nice camp ground in Demopolis, Foscue camp ground.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk, my place is about 15 mi. S and E of Marion.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Bon # 21. 
ReRun might hold a D/Q - it would be the crossovers 

If you wear a local hat it raises less eyebrows 
If you come with cap from really " off" 
Then they ll know for sure. Wear a pair of Bib overalls and Bama Auburn , Fsu , Georgia, Troy hats could all work. The trick then is to be quiet and let the locals hear you speak 

If I can help 
Dk


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Hambone said:


> I will be living in southern IL when I retire in the not too distant future. Plan to head south once the water hardens up each year to train, run dogs and maybe even shoot a few ducks. Just interested in opinions about the best areas to consider for that kind of activity. Looking at anywhere from Texas to the Florida Panhandle. Any advice on locations where like-minded dog folk gather would be appreciated.


I live in La and it would be my last choice to come to for dog training and duck hunting as a retiree. Alligators and extreme hunting pressure are the norm in about every piece of decent water around, yes, alligators even in the winter.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dave Kress said:


> Bon # 21.
> ReRun might hold a D/Q - it would be the crossovers
> 
> If you wear a local hat it raises less eyebrows
> ...



gonna be hard to hide my asian roots no matter what I wear..Bibs, not only no but, heck no...


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Ya wear bibs ( especially if they re clean) to church 
And some of us even have bibs cut off to make shorts 

We get all manner of folks around here what with those new airplane factories, car manufacturers, rockets and such. You ll fit right in - said in the most complementary manner possible - Lanse was a fit 
Come on and if you need anything - contact me as I'm about 2.5 hours west 
Dk


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Hambone said:


> Kirk, my place is about 15 mi. S and E of Marion.


You're not far from me at all, as I'm just south of Anna. While I'm primarily a hunt test trainer, you're more than welcome to train with me anytime!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Serious Q: is RERUN south large enough to host a D/Q


It would challenging, the water is spectacular but big, the land is limited, an awesome place to train but not event friendly.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> It would challenging, the water is spectacular but big, the land is limited, an awesome place to train but not event friendly.


That is kind of what I though based on the pictures that I received, even though the recent flooding did some damage to a couple of the levees..I am guessing that the ponds had an eerie resemblance to CL1 and CL2 in Escalon...The same goes for RERUN North, area is plenty large but all the water is adjacent to one another, one great place to train and possibly live


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

EdA said:


> It would challenging, the water is spectacular but big, the land is limited, an awesome place to train but not event friendly.


X2 also no place to park unless you line'm up on the road.

Bon you can always go with the venerable John Deere hat and some duds that say Carhartt and you'll fit right in, butt crack showing optional


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I am guessing that the ponds had an eerie resemblance to CL1 and CL2 in Escalon...


Nothing like CL-2 which is flat and technical. Rerun S has steep hills on the east and west forming a deep depression that runs roughly N to S, the ponds are from multiple dams along this depression. There is lots of elevation, long sidehill entries into the water, and multiple re-entry possibilities. The terrain is unusual for that part of Alabama which is primaily gently rolling, the property is spectacular and scenic.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

.......... 
.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

dr. ed is correct as usual. spectacular! i call it "topographically diverse" with drastic elevation changes. you would need some other land to do a dq. but lanse had access to lots.

bon, troy is a fairly diverse and progressive college town. an asian guy would never feel out of place. banks is not a town. but banks has lots of diversity, if black folk, white folk and variations of the two are "diversity". they will love you at the store and the food is pretty good!

the fishing is killer too. lanse was very "open" with the gate code, so the yokels may all be skinning rerun bass. you better hurry and get down there!;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

gate codes have been changed, and keys already confiscated...cant take a chance on liability and exposure by the TRUST


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Serious Q: is RERUN south large enough to host a D/Q
> 
> 
> Semi Serious Q : Do I have to wear an SEC hat when training in Alabama, I will be there later this spring and want to make sure not to make the neighbors angry or think that some new maintenance guy is roaming on the property


Bon, let me know if you need an interpreter. Southern is my native language.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Becky Mills said:


> Bon, let me know if you need an interpreter. Southern is my native language.


That's funny...my eldest sister has been living in Marietta GA since the early 80's so my nephew and niece are very fluent with y'all..But I figure Alabama is like a whole nother country...will definitely use all of you natives any chance I get..Thanks


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Strange no one has said a word about South Carolina! So many places to train and some of the nicest people you will ever meet. I have spent the last three winters in SC and liked it so much I bought a home there. Guess that makes me a D** Yankee!


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

rookie said:


> Strange no one has said a word about South Carolina! So many places to train and some of the nicest people you will ever meet. I have spent the last three winters in SC and liked it so much I bought a home there. Guess that makes me a D** Yankee!


I was wondering about H Cooper Black. Can you train there on a daily basis if you winter near there?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Steve Thornton said:


> I was wondering about H Cooper Black. Can you train there on a daily basis if you winter near there?


Yes you can. I believe during busy times you may need to reserve a spot. Not sure how it works.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Camden SC, Cairo GA, Boston GA,Lincolnton, GA All my favorites for Dog training and fishing and just having fun. Cairo has a good Gym. Camden has the Carolina Cup. Lincolnton has the masters not to far away. I wish I could go south again. all have great dog training grounds if you have the connections.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Waterdogs said:


> Camden SC, Cairo GA, Boston GA,Lincolnton, GA All my favorites for Dog training and fishing and just having fun. Cairo has a good Gym. Camden has the Carolina Cup. Lincolnton has the masters not to far away. I wish I could go south again. all have great dog training grounds if you have the connections.



Lincolnton also has some good deer hunting and fine striper fishing on Clarks Hill lake.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Steve Thornton said:


> Lincolnton also has some good deer hunting and fine striper fishing on Clarks Hill lake.


And a Huddle House too.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Lots of trials in the South Ga to N Florida area. Duck hunting isn't great. Some woodies and divers.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I was hesitant to bring this up as I think Oklahoma is a bit of a sleeper state when it comes to hunting and fishing. 

Oklahoma has some of the cheapest yet productive land in the nation along with pretty good duck, goose, and deer hunting. Depending upon where you settle the winter can be a bit harsh, but if you're looking for proximity to trials/tests South Central Oklahoma has really easy access to trials in northern TX and some excellent fishing in Texoma, Murray, and other local lakes besides the normal farm ponds (my favorite). 98% of Oklahoma is private so public training grounds are virtually non-existent, but if you make a few local friends and train with other dog people you'd be surprised at the amount of land and water access you can have.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk Keene
I have run mostly hunt tests with most of my dogs but this one is more of a FT animal. I got this pup because the sire was a NAFC and the bitch came out of all GHRCH lines. I think the FT genes prevailed as he has lots of go and hunt tests make him a little crazy. He got his HRCH at 2 yrs 2 mo but I am looking at FT's for this dog. Once I get settled in SO IL i will have some good grounds for training so let's keep in touch. I am at my property probably 6 or 8 times a year now. Oh, clear your mailbox it won't accept new messages.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the input folks. I have been to some places in SC and love Cooper Black. If I can work out the vacation time I'm going down there a few days before a trial and plan to camp at CB and train a couple days before the trial. Have to see if I can hook up with a training group while there.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Breck said:


> And a Huddle House too.


Actually the Huddle House is closed... A real heartbreaker. It's 'sposed to reopen but it's been closed for a long time.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

John Lash said:


> Actually the Huddle House is closed... A real heartbreaker. It's 'sposed to reopen but it's been closed for a long time.


. 
Huddle House closed! Haven't been in some time. 
Hey John see lb juice getting around, good for you.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

John Lash said:


> Actually the Huddle House is closed... A real heartbreaker. It's 'sposed to reopen but it's been closed for a long time.


There are two Waffle houses in Thomson about 100 yds apart. The one on the Lincolnton side of the interstate by the truck stop is much better.

There is a huddle house in Cheraw, but it is not the best choice. Mary's has an awesome breakfast. If you are not too early the Sticky Buns or Cinnamon Rolls at Rivers Edge are excellent but they don't open until like 10:00.

You can train at CB on a daily basis. You can reserve spots or take your chances. Snowbirds tend to keep it filled during the week, but if you plan ahead you can get spots. Only a couple reserve out for the whole season. Some will let you join them training.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

We were funnin about Huddle House.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Peter Balzer said:


> I was hesitant to bring this up as I think Oklahoma is a bit of a sleeper state when it comes to hunting and fishing.
> 
> Oklahoma has some of the cheapest yet productive land in the nation along with pretty good duck, goose, and deer hunting. Depending upon where you settle the winter can be a bit harsh, but if you're looking for proximity to trials/tests South Central Oklahoma has really easy access to trials in northern TX and some excellent fishing in Texoma, Murray, and other local lakes besides the normal farm ponds (my favorite). 98% of Oklahoma is private so public training grounds are virtually non-existent, but if you make a few local friends and train with other dog people you'd be surprised at the amount of land and water access you can have.


There is much to like about South Central Oklahoma and North Central Texas, we can have spectacular 73 degree January days like today or 20 degree days with freezing rain, sleet, or snow. Winter can arrive as early as Thanksgiving or as late as mid March, not a great choice unless you plan to stay around for four months to capitalize on the spectacular days like today and tomorrow!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

From what I have heard, most hunting in Texas is done on leases and would have to know somebody or be part of a lease to have a place to hunt ducks. I would love to hunt divers on the Gulf marshes. What I have seen on videos looks pretty good. I've always wanted to start duck hunting in Canada and follow the migration down to the Gulf. Maybe I'll get that done someday.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Most waterfowl (duck) hunting in TX is on public reservoirs, goose, quail, turkey, hog, and deer are largely done on private property.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Cancun or maybe Costa Rica


----------



## steve hoppas (Sep 6, 2010)

Texas is great, as long as you leave your liberal voter registration at the state line! It was 76 degrees today in central Texas without a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

steve hoppas said:


> Texas is great, as long as you leave your liberal voter registration at the state line! It was 76 degrees today in central Texas without a cloud in the sky.


Who said I was a liberal??? Them's fightin' words mister! I've been called a lot of bad things in my life but liberal ain't one of 'em!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hambone said:


> Who said I was a liberal??? Them's fightin' words mister! I've been called a lot of bad things in my life but liberal ain't one of 'em!!!


Regretably in my home state, 4th generation, these days you are considered liberal if you are one degree left of the John Birch Society.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Me suggests that President Kennedy quote when asked about his being a liberal applies as much today as at any time 


If by a "Liberal" they mean someone who looks ahead and not behind, someone who welcomes new ideas without rigid reactions, someone who cares about the welfare of the people-their health, their housing, their schools, their jobs, their civil rights and their civil liberties-someone who believes we can break through the stalemate and suspicions that grip us in our policies abroad, if that is what they mean by a "Liberal", then I'm proud to say I'm a "Liberal.
John F. Kennedy, Profiles in Courage

Dk


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Hambone said:


> I will be living in southern IL when I retire in the not too distant future. Plan to head south once the water hardens up each year to train, run dogs and maybe even shoot a few ducks. Just interested in opinions about the best areas to consider for that kind of activity. Looking at anywhere from Texas to the Florida Panhandle. Any advice on locations where like-minded dog folk gather would be appreciated.





After looking at your picture on another thread my question would be why move to Il? Pictures look like a great place to train especially this time of year.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

I think a lot of people winter around Anderson to Bastrop here.


----------

